# Predator preventer unit...



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

We won a contest over on the chicken chicks Facebook page last month. It was a cute kids and chickens photo contest. First prize was a predator preventer unit.

It came in today and I am not sure how confident I am in its ability to scare off animals. We are going to attempt to set it up this weekend and hopefully it works! Hey it was free and if it helps that's awesome! 
http://www.thepredatorpreventer.com/

That's the site it came from. Anyone ever use something like this?


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

So strange that I posted this tonight because I swear to god I just had a mini heart attack. 

I heard a fisher cat for the first time ever tonight at midnight. I had gotten up because I was hot and turned the air conditioner on when I thought I heard something weird... I went and checked on my kids and it wasn't them. I go into our bathroom which faces the backyard and the woods. I'm looking and listening intently, but for about a minute I don't hear anything then BAM. Loud scary childlike screaming. I probably jumped about 3 inches from where I was standing then went and woke my husband up. By the time he got into the bathroom it stopped. 

That scream is literally the creepiest and blood curdling sound ever. I had never heard or seen one before and I hope I never do again!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

lol Creepy isn't it. I am so glad we havnt seen fishers this past year. We did had one kill a stray cat right at our back steps the year before. 

As for your predator light thiny, I "won" a gift certificate for one once but I declined it and let them give it to someone else. I just don't see how red lights are going to stop a predator. Sure maybe the first couple times, but once they figure out it isn't real it wont scare them anymore. Predators are smarter than people think.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Yeah it's red lights, strobe lights and an alarm. But it's mostly for night... I don't think it will do anything for us as our coop is built like a house. The only thing that could get in there is a bear, and that's if it ripped off the door or nesting boxes access. My husband says animals would have an easier time getting into our actual house than the chicken coop. It's the animals that come out during the day that I'm more worried about... Foxes or hawks.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

I have never heard a FisherCat before but I hear that's what they sound like. I have been on fox patrol this week. A fox came in Saturday and took 2 of my Silkies. So as of now my chicken coops are in lock down and no free ranging for a few days. My girls are not happy and are showing it by not laying many eggs. I hope I see this fox soon because I want him gone!


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

There's a raccoon that's been hanging around my property for around a week. I saw prints in the mud by my pond, scat on my lawn, and trash cans knocked over and rooted through- there was trash strewn across my lawn. I want to get rid of it before it hurts my chickies. I hate racoons (grrrr)


----------

